# Fear of isolation and loneliness



## Nightwing

I am concerned about being lonely if I go somewhere new. Especially at the begining, when I will be unfamiliar with the language and surroundings. I suffer from depression, so this might be very bad for me if I don't meet people and make friends at the start.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's one of the big reasons that we tend to "bug" people (especially those moving on their own) about WHY they have chosen the country they are moving to. What is there that they are running to? Whatever that something is, it generally becomes their anchor there - why they stay when things get a little bit rough in the beginning (as it always seems to do). Sometimes a job provides some initial sense of "belonging" in a new place. Other times it will be a friend or family member who lives there or who will be moving with the person. Or a sense of "mission" - say, if you move to take part in a volunteer project or with a particular goal in mind.


----------



## EdinZ

Thanks for sharing! Did you take Bevdeforges advice and think about why you wanted to move?


----------

